# Where is the most romantic place you have been and wished you had someone to share it with?



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am lucky and have been able to travel around this wonderful planet a great deal. Many times I have stood overlooking a river, or on the pavement of some great city, or watching the sunset on a beach and have wished I had someone to share it with.

Where is the most romantic place you have been alone and perhaps one day you will take your newly found partner to?


----------



## oswald123 (Sep 10, 2007)

*re*

It is hard to say, but I have two places where she and I will certainly go:

1. I once sat on a beach in Northland, New Zealand and watched the sun drop with the waves laping on the shore and the whole sky went ruby red. I had a small campfire going and a cold glass of wine - that was a deep heartfelt sigh that I could not share it.

2. Sat in the Nairobi National Park as evening came, listening to the animals and birds and again the sun sinking. A cold G&T in hand and all the hairs on my neck standing up due to the wonderful experience of listening to the wild heart of Africa.
And here are the world's top 10 Romantic Places i hope i would visit all of them with her.


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

My pick would be the Iguacu/Iguazu National Park(s) between Argentina and Brazil...lush tropical wildlife, the sun was shining over the incredibly many waterfalls, creating rainbows over each of them...


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Romantic? Hhhmmmmm .....

Been to about 90 countries on 6 continents ... seen the Rhine, the Nile, the Amazon, the Mississippi, the Ganges ... sailed through the Suez and Panama Canals, hiked and climbed the Himalayas, the Alps, the Andes, the Pyrenees, the Atlas and Anti-Atlas, the Rockies ... partied in London, Moscow, Rio, Hong Kong, Rome, Tel Aviv, Havana, Sydney ...

to me the most *romantic*?????

... lots of romantic places ... a gondola in Venice, sushi in Kyoto, a garden near a beach in Hawai'i, the terraced rice paddies of Bali, the ruins of Machu Picchu in Peru ...

my vote goes to

* PARIS*

a midnight stroll past the Notre Dame Cathedral, walking through the narrow lanes of the Left Bank just as dawn arrives, a sip of cafe au lait in Montmartre, laying a flower at the grave of Chopin or Jim Morrison or Oscar Wilde in Pere LaChaise Cemetery, riding up to the top of the Eiffel Tower ...

indescribable!


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Rome is romantic.
Not Paris.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Santorini, Venice, Prague.


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Venice!


----------



## Guest89 (Aug 16, 2008)

Pirro said:


> Venice!


I second that. Beautiful place! Unfortunately met my girlfriend at the time after being in Venice.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Good question.

Three times visited Venice alone. It was both beautiful and sad because all the time was dreaming - "I need to be here with my love to appreciate this..."
In spring 2008 I did it - together with my loved ones (wife and two children). It was nice, although somewhat less romantic than one imagines when being alone. You know - instead of non-stop looking in the moon and joint gasping at the beautiful sights you somehow spend much time looking for the toilet and thinking where it is best to eat. But, anyway, it was beautiful.

Next on the list - Fiordland, New Zealand. Hope to manage it before my children grow up.


----------



## Pinilla (Oct 26, 2008)

*Lisbon*


----------

